# Post your pics



## kevinj (Sep 4, 2003)

Post your cases with mods here 

I've attached mine, it's a skyhalk aluminium case, with motorised door(which is broke atm.lol).


----------



## crisis (Aug 12, 2003)

Here you go. My case looks best in the dark!


----------



## kevinj (Sep 4, 2003)

wow, that looks excellent in the dark!


----------



## crisis (Aug 12, 2003)

Cheers. More pictures on my website:
www.geocities.com/crisisfromthesky/nestcase.html


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

Hello kevinj,
how did you manage the motorised door ?


----------



## kevinj (Sep 4, 2003)

The skyhawk cases are modded already  but i believe you can buy kits for motirised doors. www.aria.com has some mod for computers. 

Shame i haven't got a camera to borrow again, as i'd post a case that i've recently modded(windows/neon/paint job)


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

cool dude....I prefer to get my hands dirty and that sounds like a very interesting project....I dont have anything motorised yet but I did some painting and cutting...I got some of my mods posted in members photo gallery

http://www.techsupportforums.com/vgallery/showimage.php?iid=70&cid=5&sort=date


----------



## crisis (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's a picture of the switch that I mounted in a PCI blanking plate to allow me to turn the front lights on my case on and off. Pretty pleased with it, it saves me looking at the lights all the time. I think it was designed for a vacuum cleaner, but it's about the same size as the PSU switch.


----------



## kevinj (Sep 4, 2003)

Merlin that cools a good finish, cut it with a dremel or did you take it to a metal shop? 

crisis, i've got to do the same thing, but haven't got round to doing it, because of starting a website 'en all.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Painted Case Side 

Another picture of the case side 

Window, night, green neon


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

kevinj said:


> *Merlin that cools a good finish, cut it with a dremel or did you take it to a metal shop?
> 
> crisis, i've got to do the same thing, but haven't got round to doing it, because of starting a website 'en all.  *


dremel all the way !!! and about 2 million cutting wheels spent, haha...
Finish too long time too...I think I have dust in my bloodstream now from all the sanding...


----------



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

Here's what I made for recording ...all equipment is hidden in 3 cabinets (sides are enlaid like the front of the center cabinet). I use a wireless keyboard/mouse so I can work in front of the monitor or anywhere else in the room. African artifacts are all over the place.
























Studio monitor and PA Speakers...(PC speakers are hidden behind monitor)


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

x5dr, I like that setup...It has that nice clean look !!!


----------



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

thanks...it does make it easy to work (especially without 200+ cables all over the place)... ...but you should should see the closet!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, mine dont compare really, but im going to post them anyhow.

awhile back i did this, and i havent had a way to take pics of it, but here she is, my Red Ox

Named such for the red oxide paint

this was originally a 286.

my entire machine fit into it perfectly.

all i had to do was add the three fans, the big one is intake, and the smaller one is exhuast. if you look close at the back left corner, you will see the fan i added to releive some of the heat from my video card.

what i did with the turbo switch was a tiny bit odd. it switches the fans from 5v to 12v 

other than that, there isnt anything special about it, although she runs at a cool 35 celcius and thats when she is topped out.

the skulls were a last minute thing, and we are repainting it with a graveyard theme soon.

and yes, my drives are black, but i did that to them long ago when it was in a black tower i revamped.

someday soon i am going to try to make a new machine for myself, and it will have a new case, but this will remain as my internet machine. (also the one i make cd's on)

~BoB~


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

and for some reason it wouldnt let me add more than one pic, so here is the second...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

and the third.


----------



## Arkuden (Oct 27, 2003)

well its not much compared to what ive built for other people but here it is. The light inside is quite powerful at night, but the room i was in was a bit bright.


----------



## margaritaice (Nov 22, 2003)

*Here's mine....*

Beautiful isnt it ?


----------

